# Visa Process - very confused



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

When I was in Cairo last week my husband put a visa application to come over to the UK until I was able to go premantely to Egypt. We have been thinking about this for sometime but so many people thought it was doubtful he would get it for various reasons. His appointment was Thursday morning at 11.10, all he had to do was put in the paperwork that we had provided, they said they would send his passport and documentation by DHL (no mention of timescales).

OK, so this morning now I am back in the UK (as miserable as possible, and deciding that enough is enough I am going) he calls me and says he has just received his passport etc and in the passport is a visa??????????????? Before I get too happy I am puzzled, he says the visa runs for 2 years and has my name in it etc. 

Dont get me wrong I am over the moon if this is true but it only took 3 days????? No questions, no interviews or does this all happen at Heathrow when he arrives, can anybody please tell me the next steps.

Thanks

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Micki,

Sounds strange to me but if it is correct Mabruk.
When I have done visa applications (not uk) I have had to go for an interview and many questions asked. Is he still in Cairo? Perhaps I can meet him to look at it for you,
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just looked again, and it didnt even take 3 days... embassy doesnt work Friday or Saturday


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I think he should be calling the embassy and ask them what's going on, not sure if it was a visa or not, cause visas don't usually be provided "that" fast!

Just get back to the embassy by calling or giving a visit if possible, that's the best way to get a straight answer in my opinion, embassy people did all this, and they're the only ones can give answers about what they've done.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> When I was in Cairo last week my husband put a visa application to come over to the UK until I was able to go premantely to Egypt. We have been thinking about this for sometime but so many people thought it was doubtful he would get it for various reasons. His appointment was Thursday morning at 11.10, all he had to do was put in the paperwork that we had provided, they said they would send his passport and documentation by DHL (no mention of timescales).
> 
> ...



It can happen that quickly - you might have put in a thorough application. I know people who have have been rejected for entry clearance for the UK, considered whether to appeal (but the appeal process is quite lengthy), submitted a second application for entry clearance and been accepted because their second application is more thorough.

The next step is for him to enter the UK. I don't anticipate there would be problems as the problematic stage is either (a) at the embassy or (b) if the person entering the UK gives an inconsistent story to the immigration officer e.g. someone coming in as a "tourist" who indicates that he/she is not there for tourism purposes or someone who says they are entering the UK as a business visitor but who appears to be working. In this scenario, the situation is clear - you have a genuine marriage. Your husband will need your address to hand in case asked. However, it would be helpful if you were at the airport to meet him in case there are any questions (but I really don't imagine it will get to this stage).

It really can be this simple if you have done the application thoroughly.

Please don't send him back to the embassy. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> When I was in Cairo last week my husband put a visa application to come over to the UK until I was able to go premantely to Egypt. We have been thinking about this for sometime but so many people thought it was doubtful he would get it for various reasons. His appointment was Thursday morning at 11.10, all he had to do was put in the paperwork that we had provided, they said they would send his passport and documentation by DHL (no mention of timescales).
> 
> ...


Hi Micki,

As Beatle has said, yes it can happen. I am not sure what kind of visa you have applied for, I would presume from the details you have given residential. My ex husband applied for the tourist visa twice, each time was the same. Just submitted the documents and waited - no interviews or anything else. For us it too almost a week to get back to us each time as they had to send the passport back to Sharm, but when we checked the date we found it was approved the next day after application. With the tourist visa it didn't have my name, presumably residential does.

I'm sure everything is fine, if there's a shiny visa stamp then you have a visa - no two ways about it 

Sam


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for your threads and support.

Well I have had him read every word on the visa that they have stuck into his passport and slowly I am beginning to believe it it the spousal visa. It has no recourse to public funds etc which is correct and it shows my name as the sponser, I also made him go to egypt air and they have said it is a visa ha ha ha. He was going to photocopy it and fax it to me but I just will keep in my head that he got it and will be here in 2 weeks.

I will be meeting him at the airport and will take my passport just in case.

My mum is deciding what she should cook him first - god help him.

So yes I am still coming to live in Egypt but the pressure to get there seems to have been lifted and we can come when it suits us now - still dont want to get to exicted and watching the ba flight prices for march just in case (my glass is always half empty not full)

I do have one problem, I quite happily fill 2 double wardrobes with my clothes and shoes, now it means I have to sort it all out - I'm joking it will be worth throwing it away at last.

Will keep you all posted.

Beatle thank you so much.

Micki



Sam said:


> Hi Micki,
> 
> As Beatle has said, yes it can happen. I am not sure what kind of visa you have applied for, I would presume from the details you have given residential. My ex husband applied for the tourist visa twice, each time was the same. Just submitted the documents and waited - no interviews or anything else. For us it too almost a week to get back to us each time as they had to send the passport back to Sharm, but when we checked the date we found it was approved the next day after application. With the tourist visa it didn't have my name, presumably residential does.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

micki moo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your threads and support.
> 
> ...


Well, congratulations then :clap2:

But "cloths and shoes"??? WOMEN!!


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes Dead Guy - 

Clothes Shoes and Bags yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Micki



DeadGuy said:


> Well, congratulations then :clap2:
> 
> But "cloths and shoes"??? WOMEN!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

micki moo said:


> Yes Dead Guy -
> 
> Clothes Shoes and Bags yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Micki


"Yummy"?? now that's a bit scary 

Good luck to both of you


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks.

Flights all booked - god I am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DeadGuy said:


> "Yummy"?? now that's a bit scary
> 
> Good luck to both of you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Flights all booked - god I am so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mabruk and be sure to keep us posted on how your hubby is settling 

Maiden


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

of course I will, just because he is here does not mean I wont be on the forum and still longing to be in egypt. I think we will be there by July, i cant see him sticking it here?????

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Mabruk and be sure to keep us posted on how your hubby is settling
> 
> Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your threads and support.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I am really pleased it went so smoothly. Now you can buy that apartment!


----------

